# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hotrock - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Ra đời từ năm 1994, Hot Rock Cafe nhanh chóng thu hút khá đông lượng khách ở Hà Nội. Cách bày trí không gian tất cả đều bằng nguyên liệu gỗ, tạo sự thoải mái, ấm cúng cho thực khách. Là nơi bạn có thể trút bỏ những gánh nặng, ưu phiền của cuộc sống. Cùng bạn bè và người thân tận hưởng giây phút thư giãn, thưởng thức món ngon.


Đến Hot Rock Cafe để thưởng thức cà phê đặc biệt hay ngồi quầy bar sành điệu với những loại rượu. Hấp dẫn và thú vị nhất có lẽ phải kể đến là món thịt thăn bò Úc, nướng trên đá nóng. Thịt được tẩm ướp với rất nhiều gia vị nhập từ Ý. Khách gọi món này vừa ăn, vừa tự nướng trên một phiến đá nóng. Đó là sự khác biệt mà duy nhất có tại Nhà hàng Hotrock


Các món gỏi, nướng hun khói chế biến từ cá hồi Na-uy cũng hấp dẫn không kém. Chúng được dùng với nước xốt pha chế từ rượu vang, kem tươi và hạt tiêu.

Ngoài ra Hot Rock Cafe còn phục vụ các món ăn Âu - Á nổi tiếng như: Súp rau kiểu Ý, Humberger, Sadwich, Spaghetti, Pasta Corner, Mì Penne... 
Với đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, các đầu bếp giỏi giàu kinh nghiệm chế biến, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn và thức uống hấp dẫn nhất. 


 

Hãy đến với nhà hàng Hotrock để được tận hưởng các món ăn đặc sắc từ châu Âu dưới khúc nhạc dịu êm sau mỗi ngày, mỗi tuần làm việc mệt nhọc.

Gọi điện trước cho chúng tôi để đựợc hưởng dịch vụ tốt nhất



Hotline: 01233.7777.36



ĐT: 043.844.5661


Địa chỉ: 117A1 Giảng Võ - Ba đình – Hà Nội


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Hotrock_



_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

miếng thịt cắt giống cái đùi gà

----------


## dung89

Ôi kết cái quán này rồi

----------

